# PR status after divorce: Secondary applicant on Subclass V176 visa



## giver (Mar 20, 2014)

Me and my husband applied and received VE subclass 176 in 2011.
We did our validation of visa the following december, before the deadline, but neither of us have moved to Australia, but were planning on doing so.
He was the main applicant and I am the secondary applicant.

We are now in the process of getting divorced, 3 years after the PR was granted. I have searched and found out that since my visa has been validated and obviously this was NOT a marriage for the visa, we had been married 7 years, 3 of which were before the visa was issues. But my question is, that is there any way he can get the visa cancelled?

I read about the change of circumstances document which says the following 


You do not have to notify the department of any changes in
your circumstances that occurred:
• after you were granted your visa (if you applied for your visa
in Australia); or
• after you have been immigration cleared (if you applied for
your visa outside Australia).
Use this form to notify the department of any changes in
your circumstances that affect any answers on your application
form. 

You should use form 1023 Notification of incorrect
answer(s) if you wish to notify the department that you have
supplied it with any incorrect information.
You must answer all questions on this form.​

So that is a sigh of relief BUT at the same time it also says this.

• If you have been granted a visa, the information you provide
on this form will be taken into account in deciding whether
the visa should be cancelled

This is my worry. Is there a chance that he can try to imperil my chances of moving there? What if he uses the change of circumstances form and informs them? What would happen with regards to that?

I am planning on moving to Australia within the next year, before my PR expires and begin a new life there.​ But do not want it derailed by this scum bag and I know that he is capable of doing anything.

Any professional input or opinion in this matter would be appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

As far as I know, he could only try to have the visa cancelled if you had provided false information such as fraudulently stating you were married for the purpose of the visa. But otherwise, you have your PR and he has his, and he can't do anything to change that.


----------



## giver (Mar 20, 2014)

maggie-may24 said:


> As far as I know, he could only try to have the visa cancelled if you had provided false information such as fraudulently stating you were married for the purpose of the visa. But otherwise, you have your PR and he has his, and he can't do anything to change that.


Thank you for your response!
My only worry is the pdf document on the immigration website on change of circumstances and what I had posted below, which came directly from the document, the url I can not paste here.

And this document says if they provide change to circumstances then they might cancel? This document is what worries me


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

paaul123 said:


> hiiii i am not belong to this field so i have no idea about this question.but i suggest you, you want to go to any other expert person who will suggest u what u do.he will provide u good solution for this type of problem.


Why are you posting this in multiple threads?


----------



## lincsus (Jun 18, 2013)

If you did not lie in your application, there is no way your PR can be revoked. Don't worry. Even if you got PR initially as dependent, you are a permanent resident now. Your marital status now does not make any difference.



giver said:


> Thank you for your response!
> My only worry is the pdf document on the immigration website on change of circumstances and what I had posted below, which came directly from the document, the url I can not paste here.
> 
> And this document says if they provide change to circumstances then they might cancel? This document is what worries me


----------

